# Hibernat will Daten nicht einfügen???



## Langner (13. Apr 2012)

Ich experimentiere gerade mit Hibernate rum. Hier habe ich mit folgendes Tutorial Beispiel heruntergeladen. http://www.roseindia.net/hibernate/hibernate.zip und auf meiner MySQL Datenbank auch die Datenbank angelegt. Wenn die Datenbank noch jungfräulich ist, wird auch Tabellen angelegt, aber es werden keine Daten in die Tabelle geschrieben, wenn ich FirstExample.java in meinem Eclipse über Run As -> Java Application ausführe. Im Consolen Fenster wird mir folgendes ausgegeben.


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.hibernate.cfg.Environment).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
Inserting Record
Done
Hibernate: insert into CONTACT (FIRSTNAME, LASTNAME, EMAIL, ID) values (?, ?, ?, ?)
```

Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz, die Datentabellen kann er anlegen, der Tabellenname und Feldnamen stimmen auch, aber trotzdem sind nach Ausführung keine Datentabellen in der Datentabelle enthalten????

Dank schön für eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## maki (13. Apr 2012)

commit vergessen?

Ansonsten ist roseindia wohl die schlechteste Informationsquelle die es so gibt, warum nicht die Hibernate Doku lesen?


----------



## MrWhite (14. Apr 2012)

Session.flush() vergessen?

Flush die Session.


----------

